# SF Financial District to Union City Route?



## smellmypeebody (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this possilble/a good idea?

I mountain bike quite a bit, but it's not every day that I can get out of work early. I'm hoping to get some miles in and I have a road bike that doesn't get too much use. If I can save $$ commuting like this, that would be great too!

I'd plan to take Bart to work in the AM with my bike. I get out of work around 2PM and it would be nice to get some miles in and if possible get home on my bike or at least the majority of the way. Is this possible? Any suggestions for routes?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

If you have not already done so, for starters, try Google Maps and then click the Get Directions link and click on the bicycle icon and enter the addresses for each end. Maps will have green highlighted roads/paths that are bike-friendly and the directions may or may not be a good final route.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Basic route is down the Peninsula to Menlo Park and then cross the Dumbarton. Multiple options for getting down the Peninsula.

Google Maps says it will be 4hours plus with their suggested route. Maybe accurate, maybe not, but if time is short, you could also do part by BART or CalTrain (say BART to Milbrae, and then bike, or CalTrain to Redwood City and bike from there). These would cut out the city part of the ride, which many people don't like.


----------



## stan321 (Apr 14, 2008)

Take the ferry to either Bay Farm or Alameda and then take Doolitle Dr. If you want to add extra mileage go up the Oakland hills from Alameda.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

smellmypeebody said:


> Is this possilble/a good idea?
> 
> I mountain bike quite a bit, but it's not every day that I can get out of work early. I'm hoping to get some miles in and I have a road bike that doesn't get too much use. If I can save $$ commuting like this, that would be great too!
> 
> I'd plan to take Bart to work in the AM with my bike. I get out of work around 2PM and it would be nice to get some miles in and if possible get home on my bike or at least the majority of the way. Is this possible? Any suggestions for routes?


good luck getting bike on bart during AM rush hour.


----------

